# roach poop as fertilizer?



## mcy (Aug 12, 2008)

how well would this work out?


----------



## jpet (Aug 12, 2008)

I throw my roach waste in my compost bin, havn't noticed anything negative about it.


----------



## scottyk (Aug 12, 2008)

I've thrown Dubia poop onto my flowerbeds with good results. A big enough colony can actually help recycle leftover produce and such...


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 13, 2008)

My opinion is ..for sure!  I would guess that a little of it would be good and convenient to use for potted plants.  I throw almost anything in their cage that starts going bad in the fridge or if I'm not going to finish something I was eating I throw it in too, except for a lot of meat.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you guys have any concerns about nymphs being in the frass and getting established in your compost heap or wherever? Do you just freeze everything first or what?


----------



## sparular (Aug 14, 2008)

Babies in the frass is a concern but it is pretty easy to overcome. For B. dubia the babies are bigger than the frass "pellets" sop you can sift it. You can also freeze it before use, killing any live roaches.
  Keith


----------

